# Was ist ein IBS oder IBN



## hbedir (26 Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich sehe öfters IBS oder IBN oder aber auch BIE (Bit ende?).

Was heisst das alles und wozu wird es verwendet?

Danke euch!


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (26 Mai 2010)

Ist IBN nicht "InBetriebNahme"? ^^ IBS kenne ich nur als "International Business Studies" , BIE sagt mir garnichts... muss aber nichts heißen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Mai 2010)

IBS - Inbetriebsetzung

IBN - Inbetriebnahme

Für mich ist das das gleiche und beschreibt das in Gang bringen zB einer Anlage oder einer Maschine.

Das BIE-Bit hat in diesem Zusammenhang da nichts mit zu tun.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Mai 2010)

Das BIE-Bit


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (26 Mai 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> IBS - Inbetriebsetzung



Gibt es wirklich Leute, die sowas sagen? Hört sich ja grausam an :?


----------



## IBN-Service (26 Mai 2010)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich Leute, die sowas sagen? Hört sich ja grausam an :?




Jawoll, das ist einfach nur grauenvoll.
Ähnlich fürchterlich wie "Migration".

Das "IBS" ist aber typischer Siemens - Slang. :-/


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Mai 2010)

IBS konnte früher auch InterBusSlave heißen


----------



## marlob (26 Mai 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> IBS konnte früher auch InterBusSlave heißen



Oder bei uns in Holland InBedrijfStelling 
Was auch wieder Inbetriebnahme heisst


----------



## Inflames (26 Mai 2010)

naja ibs is bei siemens jetzt auch nich sooo geläufig kenns eigentlich auch nur unter ibn
aber nich zu vergessen das rei-bit  wenn man mal für etwas längere zeit ins ausland will oder so :evil:


----------

